# dark liner but natural barbie fotd =]



## kattybadatty (Jun 11, 2008)

studio fix fluid nc37
studio fix powder nc42
refined golden bronzer
mocha blush
fluidline blacktrack
please me lips
ms fizz dazzleglass
butterly blonde brows
plushblack mascara
femme fi shadow


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 11, 2008)

Good lord you're freaking beautiful!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 11, 2008)

you are wayyyy too pretty, like seriously!! Your hair looks insanely gorgeous here, it makes me wanna go bleach my head!!!


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 11, 2008)

freaking stunnninnggggg. jealous.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Lord you are beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2008)

Gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty!  Nice job!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 12, 2008)

ms fizz is my fav lipgloss EVER. it looks purdy on u


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, I need "please me" *sigh*
You look gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 12, 2008)

you are so pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 12, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 12, 2008)

wow so hot girl!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 12, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## Moonspell (Jun 12, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## n_c (Jun 12, 2008)

Love this...you look great!


----------



## midget (Jun 12, 2008)

Love your hair


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 12, 2008)

sooo hot! Do you use self tanner (if so, which one?) or use the tanning beds? I need to know how a blonde can get such a freakin sexy tan!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 12, 2008)

Fabulous as usual!


----------



## piN.up (Jun 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!! Love the look and the lips


----------



## mslitta (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweetie you are too fierce!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you are just GORGEOUS & always have 100% flawless looks!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow I love this look on you!  So soft and pretty!


----------



## Dollheart (Jun 13, 2008)

love your lip colour and perfect eyebrows ^_^
xlaniex


----------



## kattybadatty (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_sooo hot! Do you use self tanner (if so, which one?) or use the tanning beds? I need to know how a blonde can get such a freakin sexy tan!!_

 
tanning bed! eep! lol but i wear an spf 4 or so on my body.. and 15 on my face. no wrinkles here!! hehe


----------



## miszjenny (Jun 20, 2008)

you look adorable!  Where did you buy your green top?  it is soooo cute!


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 20, 2008)

It should be against the law to be so flawless! Beautiful!


----------



## rutledgekl (Jun 21, 2008)

beautiful is an understatement!


----------



## rbella (Jun 21, 2008)

I cannot believe people like you exist.  It is disgusting.  You are like a perfect painting.  I hate you but in a good way!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I saw you on the street, I'd talk shit about you out of pure jealousy....

Seriously, you are stunning!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 21, 2008)

Like barbie... beautiful and flawless


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## kattybadatty (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miszjenny* 

 
_you look adorable!  Where did you buy your green top?  it is soooo cute!_

 
oh boy, it's SO old! and the straps are broken so I covered it up with the hair LOL but I've seen shirts like it at Macy's or junior department stores..


----------



## kattybadatty (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I cannot believe people like you exist.  It is disgusting.  You are like a perfect painting.  I hate you but in a good way!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I saw you on the street, I'd talk shit about you out of pure jealousy....

Seriously, you are stunning!_

 
HAHA that made my day! I am the SAME way - I am a hater at times, I don't lie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahaha....


----------



## Jot (Jun 21, 2008)

stunning. love the green top xx


----------



## elmo1026 (Jun 28, 2008)

I love your fotos and tut please do more. thank you so much


----------



## kattybadatty (Jul 2, 2008)

will do! i promise im doing a bunch tomorrow


----------



## aimee (Jul 2, 2008)

lovely


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## MadameXK (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, you are so sexy and gorgeous. Beautiful look!


----------



## MadameXK (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, I had to post again. You are just so... flawless and perfect.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jul 3, 2008)

so pretty =)


----------

